# single breeze block stables



## lucym (19 January 2008)

the YO is currently biulding stables from single breeze blocks, no foundations are anything, surely this cannot be safe, or am i being silly?
i have previously seen breezeblock walls fall down when a horse rubbed on them, and i just wondered what your thoughts were.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (19 January 2008)

This is complete folly, building a stable from single breeze blocks &amp; without foundations. Breeze blocks are very light &amp; one kick &amp; they will crumble. They are for insulation not for structural work. Concrete blocks are a total different story.

With no foundations the whole structure will fall down with very little help. I certainly wouldn't put a horse of mine in it.....I wouldn't even use it for storage......he's wasting his money as it will need rebuilding with the correct materials in no time.


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 January 2008)

Breeze block walls can fall down VERY easily if they are bodged - and certainly if they are not 'tied in' to corner posts.  The only way to build a breeze block stable that will stand reasonable horsey abuse is to use hollow blocks, build them on their 'flat' edge (the largest side) and then fill the hollows with concrete to create internal pillars within the blocks.


----------



## lucym (19 January 2008)

thank you for reassuring me that im not being silly, its exactly as i thought. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




i do not want my horse in them, and am currently looking for somewhere else to go, seeing as though we HAVE to move into them
the last builder they had on sight has left. i spoke to him quiet alot and he was not happy about biulding them on the cheap, and worried that if they were unsafe it would throw bad light on him. i think the fact he left, highlights just how dodgy the whole thing is


----------



## conniegirl (19 January 2008)

good god!

weve just had new stables put up and they have huge foundation in them.
Im very suprised the plannig officer has let him do it to be honest, as when we put ours up they sent an inspector when we had done the foundations to inspect them.


----------



## DuckToller (19 January 2008)

Can you check with local planning office to see if YO has permission?  If no, then could report, and if yes, then building inspector should be coming round.  Sounds like an accident waiting to happen, both to horse and person, best stopped before too late!


----------



## jen1 (19 January 2008)

They get damp too on the inside as the water permeates through the blocks, not very nice let alone the issue of it just falling down!


----------



## the watcher (19 January 2008)

So not safe, mine are in old stables built from concrete blocks, but the same size as breeze blocks and my girl managed to kick one of the walls out (so we rebuilt the dividing wall in wood - no more problems)


----------



## irishdraught (19 January 2008)

My stables are built using 6 inch solid breeze blocks and is most definately safe. Every row is tied into the middle and the door frames and the roof. I quite frankly wouldn't trust wooden stables with my girls' bottoms! The inner partitions are half walls so everyone can groom or sniff each other if they want. Foundations are probably as deep as the houses' foundations - in fact the stables are bigger than my house!

The outer is plastered and painted and the insides will be painted out this summer. No problems with damp walls and no condensation problems. If walls aren't sealed, they will naturally absorb rain water and leech.

If done properly, block stables will last a heck of a lot longer than wooden ones with less maintenance.


----------



## Donkeymad (19 January 2008)

So stupid. Unfortunately stables do not require inspections as houses do, but I would agree with checking on Planning permission. Although inspections are not normally required for stables, I would still report your concerns to them (Planners), as they will check anthing that could be dangerous.


----------

